# Black Palm break out



## barrysj (Oct 22, 2011)

Does anyone else have problems turning black palm?  I keep my tools sharp and take slow cuts, but it seems to always chip out where the black parts of the wood are at.....


Would it be better to stabilize the wood first?


----------



## JAZNCARR (Oct 22, 2011)

i have the same problem  once I get  close I   use ca and 80 grit sand paper to fill in the holes and slurry every thing back in to  place..


----------



## robutacion (Oct 22, 2011)

barrysj said:


> Does anyone else have problems turning black palm?  I keep my tools sharp and take slow cuts, but it seems to always chip out where the black parts of the wood are at.....
> 
> 
> Would it be better to stabilize the wood first?



I have no doubt that, having those blanks stabilized would help considerably but if you don't have the conditions to stabilize or want to save the cost of having them professionally done, I would suggest the use of the "flap" disk system and the CA as you are getting close to the final shape.

You will find plenty of info on the "flap" disc system by doing a search within this forum...!

Good luck.

Cheers
George


----------



## barrysj (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll try the Cactus Juice from Turntex and see how it goes...


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 23, 2011)

CA slurry is the poor mans answer. Slurry holds it together while you cut a layer, do it again and make another pass.


----------



## Sylvanite (Oct 23, 2011)

I haven't tried black palm yet, but I've had good success stabilizing red palm.  No tearouts, even when crosscut.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## hunter-27 (Oct 23, 2011)

Stabilizing is best, I offered the ca suggestion as it is faster and cheaper.  Black palm is a different beast than the red palm.


----------



## RogerH (Oct 24, 2011)

I classify black palm as one of the species of "evil" woods.  Just kidding, but it gives me fits too.  I don't know how to/don't have the equipment to stabilize, but thx for the ideas, especially about the CA slurry.


----------



## GColeman (Oct 25, 2011)

I just completed my first successful Black Palm recently.  Turn a little flood with thin CA.  Turn a little more and flood again.  The pen looked great when finished but the hassle was not worth it in my opinion.  When I get a stabilization system set up I may give it another spin.


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 26, 2011)

You could also drill the center hole or holes if it a two part pen.  Put it in a jar and cover it will Minwas hardener and leave it for a few days. Then let it dry for a few days.  You will still have to use thin CA, but this works for stabilizing spalted and punky wood.


----------



## Alzey (Oct 29, 2011)

I turned my first Black Palm yesterday.  It is a beast to turn.  I had read this thread and others on difficult woods and was a little intimidated when i started.  

Drilling was not a problem but this was a tough wood to square using the pen mill.  It actually ripped the outer corners out. I may try to cut the corners off next time with the band saw or cut the back down 5/8 when doing a slimline kit.

What i did was turn it round and down to about 1/2 way to where i wanted it.  Soaked it down with thin CA while turning the lathe by hand (cover you lathe bed).  After 2 min i hit it with accelerator.  Turned down another 1/2 of what was left and repeated the CA.  Then turned to final shape and finished. 

I had issues with my finish and had to do it 3 times but i think it was because I was using too much pressure with the MM and heated the CA causing cloudy rings which really shows up on this dark wood (another learning experience).  

I have 3 more pieces of this so we'll see if I got lucky on this one:befuddled:


----------



## barrysj (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm about half way through the soaking in CA and turning method...I'll post a pic when done...can't wait to get my stabilizing system!!!!


----------



## dmott (Oct 30, 2011)

I already failed trying to turn black palm. I saw this thread and decided to give it another chance, with a lot of thin CA glue. I finished the pen and also included a california bear sticker which I was unsure about ending up nice. enough quotes of CA glue makes balck palm turnable and also takes out the ridges made by any stickers.

Osage orange with maple burl, segmented on nib side, all O.O. on clip side with cali flag address label under a lot of CA glue. No ridge at all.

Black palm with a "white pearl" acrylic in the middle. Just the bear from the cali flag.


----------



## barrysj (Nov 2, 2011)

*Finally done*

Well, I'm finally done...yes CA works, but I will do the stabilize thing next time!  Not the greatest pic, but the pen came out great....


----------



## Alzey (Nov 2, 2011)

Not only were you try to do black palm but you laminated it as well.  Very nice looking pen.  Love the contrast.


----------



## okiebugg (Nov 2, 2011)

*Black Palm*

I recently turned an egg-o-scope out of black palm as well as 2 Jr. Gents. Originally I had the same problems with ?drop out of the black pieces. I went to the woodchuck pen pro carbide and was very surprised that it stopped 90% of the problem. FWIW


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pix not very good but here is a black palm cigar. turn using thin ca, take your time amd all should be ok..........


----------

